

A gaming console on a stick. - jjcall
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/872297630/gamestick-the-most-portable-tv-games-console-ever?ref=home_popular

======
RodgerTheGreat
It seems that this device will be inevitably compared to the OUYA, another
"open-source" Android game console. The only major difference in hardware,
form-factor aside, is that this uses an Amlogic 8726-MX SoC rather than the
Tegra3 T33 used in the OUYA. It's hard to make a direct comparison, but the
Tegra3 has more cores and is clocked slightly faster. I have heard some
grumbling over the OUYA's specs, though, so I imagine the GameStick will leave
devs no happier.

While having more devices in this category will increase fragmentation, I
imagine that "porting" an OUYA game to this or vice versa would only take a
few hours (or less) in most cases- more potential buyers is good news for
anyone seriously considering selling games for the OUYA. The only real
difference between the devices from a programmer's perspective may be how they
handle gamepad input.

